# Snowboard Community



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

What is Snowboard.com?

Snowboard.com is the largest and busiest snowboard community in the world, built by snowboarders for snowboarders. Inside you will find pro riders, trick tips, reviews, friends, team and news updates, and just about anything else that has to do with snowboarding. Stay in touch with the snowboard community on Snowboard.com! 

http://snowboard.colonies.com/


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

*meet new likeminded sports enthusiasts online*

I jus checked out this new website called www.tiredandtested.com , a mate of mine told me it was good and it seems like it could be really good and easy to use for sports and club information an meeting new people.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Or we could just be on this Forum and not have to deal with signing up to yet another social networking site that offers nothing. News flash man Facebook and the Zuckerbro coupled with Instagram and Twitter have destroyed that field. Save yourself the web hosting cash and invest it in going snowboarding, your life will be way better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I do have that it's called FACEBOOK! Wow I see your marketing here. Hey bro's how can we beat the Suck I mean Zuck and create a snowboarding Facebook? I know lets just make a generation one rip off of Facebook, I mean no one has EVER done a snowboard social media site. 

Oh wait they have... A FEW TIMES.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

bbbbuuuurrrrnnnnnn


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Social media sites have an 8 year peak that if they don't reinvent themselves they go into a downward slope. What killed Myspace? A series of things, but the biggest being that the generation that used it so much outgrew it and moved on to Facebook. Facebook is attempting to reinvent itself, will someone else fill this void? Due to the capital behind it and the ability to buy up the competition I highly doubt it. 

Facebook used to be for college kids, then moved on. Then again going after the youth market isn't viable for any market as that isn't the group with the most expendable income. This carries over to snowboarding. The largest age group is 24 to 36 single males who have careers and ride more than 15 days a year. But I'm sure you did your demographic work and knew that. 

So if you're trying to go after the teenage market then you're missing the boat. Then again the vast majority of this site is mid 30 year old recreational riders who have between 0 and 8 years riding experience, with the next largest group being in the same age group but having ridden more than half their lives growing up with snowboarding. But I'm sure in your _extensive _ online research you knew this already. I mean spamming forums to promote your site is just the pinnacle of Internet marketing, you're on a whole next level that none of us lowly forum goers can even comprehend. Fuck off, seen this done to death, it's not going to work here and it doesn't contribute to a site that's basically shitting on yours with viewership. 

Now if you're trying to make the 'NEXT' social network I wouldn't be doing it through the snowboard market place because as I have mentioned it's been done numerous times. Snowboard.com, Shredunion, Meetup.com, and a few others that were far lesser. What makes yours different? Is it because you created it? Oh man you're just so fucking special! I bet you're the guy that got a ribbon at Field Day in elementary school just for showing up and your parents proudly displayed it on the fridge for all their fucktard friends to take notice of how awesome you were for just showing up.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

That was the extended version of "go fuck yourself".


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Erm, not that I don't enjoy a BA rant as much as the next guy, but why did we bump this thread from 7 years ago?


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

Jed said:


> Erm, not that I don't enjoy a BA rant as much as the next guy, but why did we bump this thread from 7 years ago?


Yes, yes, I agree that was rather amusing; but again we ask. Why?


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

There was a necro thread spammer that posted a few things trying to get us to join his new snowboarding site. BA went all BA on him. Looks like Admin deleted the spammer's posts.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

trapper said:


> There was a necro thread spammer that posted a few things trying to get us to join his new snowboarding site. BA went all BA on him. Looks like Admin deleted the spammer's posts.


Oh, that makes more sense then.

Man, I step out for one minute and I miss the fun.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You can join his site snowboardn.com if you want to continue it.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You can join his site snowboardn.com if you want to continue it.


I think I'll pass, although I do find it amusing that listed under the popular tags for the site are girls, hot, sexy, boobs and ladies. Maybe if he advertised that part of his site more he'd get more sign ups


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jed said:


> I think I'll pass, although I do find it amusing that listed under the popular tags for the site are girls, hot, sexy, boobs and ladies. Maybe if he advertised that part of his site more he'd get more sign ups


looks like we finally got rid of Chomps and Poutanen.....

now the rest of us can get down to rubbing our sausages together.....

wait what......err..


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Did somebody mention yoga pants?

Here I thought the nurses didn't give Mr. Avenger his medication this morning!


----------

